# Redfish action.



## gafshr (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## roperdoc (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice fish!


----------



## Riplukelee (Oct 26, 2016)

As always! Nice pics and nice fish!!


----------



## EClass (Oct 27, 2016)

Were the bottom (2) from the Team Tybee event? I was there 2 weeks before the storm and talked with either you or Nathan on the pier who told me about the event. I went to the FB site but then it was deleted after the storm. We were going to enter but though maybe it was canceled? Planning on a trip in the coming weeks. When is or is the pier open? I know it sustained some damage.


----------



## gafshr (Oct 27, 2016)

No that's not Tybee.  I don't think the pier is open yet.  They had the tournament this past weekend they just fished off the beach.  IF you go to the team tybee facebook page you can ask them about the pier.  I try to stay clear of Tybee to many drunk tourist roaming around.


----------



## brriner (Oct 30, 2016)

That's quite a collection of fish!  You've got them dialed in, no doubt.  Congratulations!


----------

